# New trike (Trice Micro)



## fossala (8 Jun 2018)

I bought a Trice Micro a few weeks ago, it turned up yesterday

I've done one ride (commuting so two 10mile rides) and any worry that I had about selling my QNT to make room for this has gone. I got to work about 5miniutes quicker and I think most of this is gained going up hills. The ride is smoother than I was expecting, I think the seat helps quite a bit to provide support.

I'm a little annoyed at myself regarding the cranks. I had 170mm cranks on my QNT and 160mm on a challenge mistral I had for a short while (don't like two wheels). My knee pain went quite quickly once I starting using shorter cranks. I figured that I would need some nice short ones for this trike. The ones that came with it are Dura-Ace and they only went down to 170mm. I've spent the best part of £400 on some very very shiny TA carmina 155mm cranks/chainrings/spider/bolts only to find out that the Dura-Ace ones had been shortend to 150mm... Nevermind, I guess I'll sell them on at somepoint now I've bought the carminas.

Anyway, here's a picture of it. My cheap phone doesn't do it justice and I'll go out and take some pictures with my wifes DSLR when I get time.


----------



## cosmicbike (8 Jun 2018)

Very cool, and if it's the one I think it is you saved me from buying it.


----------



## fossala (8 Jun 2018)

cosmicbike said:


> Very cool, and if it's the one I think it is you saved me from buying it.


It's the one that was for sale on CTC and BHPC forums. It cost me just over £1,000 including postage, from looking around online this appears to be a very good pric. I was hesitant to buy it as it meant selling my QNT but figured I would be able to get a QNT again, not may Micros exist so it may of been my only chance.


----------



## numbnuts (8 Jun 2018)




----------



## Tilley (8 Jun 2018)

Very sleek, the gearing looks expansive what cassette and ring set up is it?


----------



## Smokin Joe (8 Jun 2018)

Very tasty bit of kit, well done.


----------



## voyager (8 Jun 2018)




----------



## fossala (9 Jun 2018)

Tilley said:


> Very sleek, the gearing looks expansive what cassette and ring set up is it?


Dura-ace and xt. It's got 53/39/30 up front and 11-32 in the rear. I'm building a new capreo wheelset when my hub turns up so I can run 9-27.


----------



## raleighnut (9 Jun 2018)

Nice.


----------



## PaulM (9 Jun 2018)

Lucky boy.


----------



## fossala (27 Jun 2018)

I've now got the capreo/velocity/scorcher setup now. I've also swapped out the chainset and rear mech. Not the cheapest of upgrades I've done on a bike/trike but it rides so well now.


----------



## PaulM (27 Jun 2018)

Did you build the wheel yourself? Great looking trike.


----------



## fossala (27 Jun 2018)

PaulM said:


> Did you build the wheel yourself? Great looking trike.


Yep.

Laser spokes - 2.0-1.5-2.0m
Polyax Aluminium nipples (good for small rims or big hubs)
Original front hubs with new Endura SS bearings
Capreo rear hub
Velocity rims
Scorcher tyres
Veloplugs

It's got SV4 innertubes in.at the moment but I'd love something a bit more lightweight.

It rides like a dream and the tyres (and maybe spokes) really takes a lot of the buzz out the road compared to the marathon racers on the rims.


----------



## PaulM (27 Jun 2018)

I had Scorchers on my Catrike Speed but I was disappointed. They didn't last well either. Used Bromptons in the end.


----------



## fossala (27 Jun 2018)

PaulM said:


> I had Scorchers on my Catrike Speed but I was disappointed. They didn't last well either. Used Bromptons in the end.


If I get 6 months out the scorchers I will be happy.


----------



## raleighnut (27 Jun 2018)

fossala said:


> I've now got the capreo/velocity/scorcher setup now. I've also swapped out the chainset and rear mech. Not the cheapest of upgrades I've done on a bike/trike but it rides so well now.
> 
> View attachment 416608


----------



## fossala (27 Jun 2018)

raleighnut said:


>


More pictures here
https://imgur.com/a/1IYxo1S


----------



## Nigelnightmare (6 Jul 2018)

Very nice.


----------



## PaulM (10 Jul 2018)

Belatedly realised you changed all 3 wheels, switching from 355 to 349 rims. Also noticed the low rearmost seat support which the Micro has in common with the VTX and is said to be one of the reasons the comfort is so good. The previous Vortex model had the support nearer the shoulders which resulted in road bumps being felt more. Found this old review of a suspended Micro, http://www.bentrideronline.com/?p=1865


----------



## steve_c (13 Jul 2018)

Hi! Would you mind telling me what mech you swapped to or use, fossala?

(My first post to the forum.) I have a Micro that I haven't ridden for a few years and I'm getting it back on the road again. One ride so far was super fun. The previous (replacement) mech got very close to the ground, enough to eat grass if I cycled across a long lawn. So I did the tooth difference calculation (41) and ordered a Tiagra. To my annoyance it was the same length as the existing Deore. I suppose it originally was fitted with a shorter cage mech with the instruction never to use the big ring and big cog together. I basically need a shorter mech so that the chain and arm don't get too close to the ground.

Secondly, I see that you seem to have a shorter amount of tube that the chain runs through to keep it off the ground. Mine has a longer tube and one support pulley. Have you done any adaptations there? do you run a really skimpy chain length? Coming from other bikes there is quite a lot of noise from the chain through this tube. Thanks!


----------



## raleighnut (13 Jul 2018)

steve_c said:


> Hi! Would you mind telling me what mech you swapped to or use, fossala?
> 
> (My first post to the forum.) I have a Micro that I haven't ridden for a few years and I'm getting it back on the road again. One ride so far was super fun. The previous (replacement) mech got very close to the ground, enough to eat grass if I cycled across a long lawn. So I did the tooth difference calculation (41) and ordered a Tiagra. To my annoyance it was the same length as the existing Deore. I suppose it originally was fitted with a shorter cage mech with the instruction never to use the big ring and big cog together. I basically need a shorter mech so that the chain and arm don't get too close to the ground.
> 
> Secondly, I see that you seem to have a shorter amount of tube that the chain runs through to keep it off the ground. Mine has a longer tube and one support pulley. Have you done any adaptations there? do you run a really skimpy chain length? Coming from other bikes there is quite a lot of noise from the chain through this tube. Thanks!


Would a GS (medium cage) mech not do the job with a slightly 'shorter' gear range, they quote a 39T difference for them so using a cassette with a bigger 'high' gear should work (13 as opposed to an 11 top gear)


----------



## fossala (13 Jul 2018)

steve_c said:


> Hi! Would you mind telling me what mech you swapped to or use, fossala?
> 
> (My first post to the forum.) I have a Micro that I haven't ridden for a few years and I'm getting it back on the road again. One ride so far was super fun. The previous (replacement) mech got very close to the ground, enough to eat grass if I cycled across a long lawn. So I did the tooth difference calculation (41) and ordered a Tiagra. To my annoyance it was the same length as the existing Deore. I suppose it originally was fitted with a shorter cage mech with the instruction never to use the big ring and big cog together. I basically need a shorter mech so that the chain and arm don't get too close to the ground.
> 
> Secondly, I see that you seem to have a shorter amount of tube that the chain runs through to keep it off the ground. Mine has a longer tube and one support pulley. Have you done any adaptations there? do you run a really skimpy chain length? Coming from other bikes there is quite a lot of noise from the chain through this tube. Thanks!


I am about to post the old mech and other parts from the trike in the for sale section. But to answer your question a xt m772 (gs). I bought the trike with this chain run but I no modifications look like they where done before hand. If you wanted to get rid of all the tubes look into terracycles idlers. Also I've found it's the rear idler on mine that causes the most noise, it would though as it isn't teethed.

EDIT: Here is the FS thread.
EDIT2: Post pictures of your trike, always nice to see other micros.


----------

